# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Voi ăn vụng

## maketxinh

*Voi ăn vụng* Bà mẹ quát cậu con trai:

- Này, con hay ăn vụng thì tai sẽ to ra nhiều đấy!

- Hứ, nhưng con có ăn vụng đâu!... À, vậy chắc là voi hay ăn vụng lắm mẹ nhỉ?

- Sao con lại hỏi vậy?

- Thì mẹ không thấy tai con voi to thế kia à ??!


o O o


*Vừa đi vừa ngủ*

Bé Bi ham chơi không chịu đi ngủ, Mẹ nhắc nhở:

- Bi! Con có vào đi ngủ ngay không?

- Con không thể vừa đi vừa ngủ được mẹ ạ!

- ...!

----------


## viet_u7891

Bé ngây thơ vô số tội haha

----------


## thientai206

cãi như chém chả í @@

----------


## blackhorsedg

Má không cho!
Kỷ niệm 60 năm ngày cưới, cụ ông bàn với cụ bà : – Chúng mình sẽ tìm về hương vị thuở ban đầu khi mới yêu nhau, em nhé. Cụ bà đồng ý, thế là chiều hôm đó, đang ngồi trong phòng, đột nhiên có 1 cục giấy được bắn qua cửa sổ, cụ bà nhặt lên, xúc động và run rẩy mở ra xem : “7giờ tối nay, hẹn em ở chân cầu Chà Và nhé” 6giờ 45 chiều, tay cầm bó hoa hồng, ông cụ vừa húyt sáo vừa đến chân cầu chờ cụ bà.7h, rồi 7h45, kim đồng hồ lên 8h….8h30….9h, hết kiên nhẫn nổi, vì lúc nầy sương xuống nhiều, cụ ông hầm hầm về nhà, mở cửa ra và quát : ” sao bà không ra” Cụ bà ngồi ủ rủ, thút thít : ” má không cho em đi
***********
Ghen
Buổi tối, bà vợ là sư tử hà đông nấu nướng xong liền ra lệnh cho con gọi điện cho bố về ăn cơm ngay. Thằng con sau một hồi hì hục gọi chạy ra bảo mẹ – Mẹ ơi, con gọi ba lần liền mà lần nào cũng có một cô trả lời. Bà vợ điên quá, đợi đến lúc chồng đi làm về liền nhảy ra đấm đá túi bụi. Ông chồng bị bất ngờ không hiểu vì sao chỉ kịp nằm lăn ra kêu cứu. Hàng xóm thấy vậy sang xem rất đông. Thấy thế, bà vợ lúc này mặt vẫn đang hầm hầm liền bảo thằng con. – mày quay ra nói cho các bác ấy nghe đi, cái con kia nó trả lời máy của bố mày thế nào – Dạ, cô ấy bảo “Số máy quý khách vừa gọi hiện không liên lạc được, xin quý khách gọi lại sau…”
*********
Ai cũng yêu động vật
Cô giáo hỏi học sinh : – Nhà em có ai yêu động vật không?
-Thưa cô có. Cả nhà em ai cũng yêu đông vật.
- Vậy à, em kể cô nghe xem!
– Mẹ em thì yêu chó, em thì yêu mèo.
– Vậy còn bố em thì sao?
– Mẹ em bảo rằng bố em yêu con hồ li tinh ở trên đầu phố cô ạ!
**********
Trên sân thượng một khách sạn đờ-luých, một em vô cùng xếch-xy,
trông trước trông sau không thấy ai bèn thoát y ra nằm tắm nắng.
Cô em cẩn thận nằm xấp xuống cho kín đáo. Được một lúc,
nghe tiếng chân người, em bèn kéo khăn che vài chỗ đáng che.
Người đi tới là ông quản lý khách sạn, hổn hển chạy tới:
-Trời ơi, chỗ này đâu có tiện cho cô phơi nắng!
Thiếu nữ nhăn mặt:
- Sao vậy ?Có ai xung quanh đây đâu mà ông la toáng lên thế ?
- Vâng, thưa cô, ở đây thì không có ai thật, nhưng cô đang nằm trên tấm kính
của phòng ăn công cộng
**************
Viên kim cương
Có một người đàn bà đi máy bay. Nhưng có một viên kim cương nên không biết làm cách nào qua hải quan được. Chợt bà thấy một cha cố đang đi ngang qua bèn nhờ cha cố đem qua hải quan dùm. Đến chỗ khai báo nhân viên hải quan hỏi cha: “Cha có gì khai báo không?” Cha cố tính nói không nhưng chợt nhớ viên kim cương trong túi quần và không nên cãi lời chúa răn là không được nói láo nên cha nói: “Từ thắt lưng cha trở lên không có gì quí giá còn từ thắt lưng trở xuống thì có một vật mà mọi quí bà đều thích.”
Nhân viên hải quan cười nói: “Cha vui tính quá! Mời cha qua.”
************
Khi tiếng Việt không được gõ dấu!?!?!
Anh oi, em dang o truong, anh den ngay di anh, muon lam roi. A anh nho mua bao moi luon nhe, o nha het bao roi, chi toan la bao cu thoi. Ma thoi, khong can mua bao dau, em moi mat kinh, khong nhin duoc nua anh oi, den ngay di, muon lam roi…
*************
Không hài lòng
Một vị giáo sư do rất chuyên tâm tập trung nghiên cứu chuyên môn, nên rất mù mờ với chuyện xã hội. Một lần anh ta gặp một cô phụ tá cũng rất tập trung vào học tập chuyên môn mà không biết tí gì về cuộc sống. Hai người yêu nhau nhưng không biết làm gì sau khi đã cởi hết quần áo ra rồi. Họ mặc quần áo vô và vị giáo sư nọ gọi điện cho bố. Nhận thấy sự thiếu thốn về kiến thức xã hội trầm trọng của con trai mình, người bố quát mắng:
đọc thêm truyen sex tại đây
- Ra công viên mà xem mấy con chó mà học tập tụi nó kìa!
…
Ít lâu sau, người bố lo lắng bèn gọi điện cho con hỏi, vị giáo sư hạnh phúc trả lời:
- Dạ, mặc dù vợ con có chút trục trặc với con chó đực, nhưng con thì hoàn toàn thoải mái với con chó cái! Con đang tính gọi điện hỏi bố là tại sao cứ phải làm chuyện đó ở ngoài công viên ạ?
*************
Đọc báo
Tôi có thói quen đọc báo buổi sáng.
Khi báo nói hút thuốc có hại cho sức khoẻ, tôi không hút thuốc nữa.
Khi báo nói uống rượu có hại cho sức khoẻ, tôi không uống rượu nữa.
Khi báo nói sex có hại cho sức khoẻ, tôi không đọc báo
**********
Sự khác biệt ở những cô gái
Sự khác biệt ở những cô gái tuổi 8, 18, 28, 38, 48 và 58 là gì?
8 tuổi – Bạn đưa nàng lên giường và kể cho nàng một câu chuyện.
18 tuổi – Bạn kể cho nàng một câu chuyện và đưa nàng lên giường.
28 tuổi – Bạn không cần kể câu chuyện nào và đưa nàng lên giường.
38 tuổi – Nàng kể cho bạn một câu chuyện và đưa bạn lên giường.
48 tuổi – Bạn kể cho nàng một câu chuyện để tránh phải lên giường.
58 tuổi – Bạn ở lỳ trên giường cả ngày để tránh phải nghe câu chuyện của nàng.
*******
Chơi dại
Ba cô thư ký trò chuyện với nhau về việc mình đã chơi khăm sếp như thế nào.
Cô thứ nhất:
- Một hôm tớ dùng băng dính dán hết các ngăn kéo của sếp lại. Thế là khi cần mở ngăn kéo, sếp bực tức quát um cả lên.
Cô thứ hai:
- Một lần lục trong ngăn kéo của sếp có mấy bọc bao cao su, tớ liền lấy kim chọc thủng tất cả, xong để lại nguyên trong ngăn kéo cho sếp.
Cô thứ ba nghe đến đây mặt tái mét, không nói được gì và ngất xỉu.
********
Tiếng Anh và..
Trong cuộc thi tiếng Anh, giám khảo hỏi thí sinh:
- Những cô gái thường nói câu gì đầu tiên trong đêm tân hôn?
Sau hồi lâu suy nghĩ, gãi lia lịa, thí sinh chặc lưỡi:
-So hard
Khán giả vỗ tay nhiệt liệt, giám khảo tuyên bố thí sinh đoạt giải nhất.
*************
Chổi
Có cô bé mới lớn kia làm nghề bện chổi ở 1 cơ sở nhỏ. Một hôm nàng xin gặp riêng ông chủ và ngỏ ý muốn nghỉ việc. Ông chủ hỏi duyên cớ vì sao thì nàng vừa khóc vừa đáp:
- Ông ơi, con bện chổi bao nhiêu năm nay rồi, bây giờ con thấy càng ngày nó càng mọc ra sợi chổi quá trời….
- Thế sợi chổi nó mọc ở đâu chỉ cho ông xem xem…
Cô bé bèn vạch ra chỉ vào………
- Đó ông thấy không.
Ông chủ bèn phá lên cười sằng sặc:
- Ối giời ơi, cái đó là do con nhớn lên nên nó mới phải thế thôi, lông đó chớ đâu phải sợi chổi, ai mà chả vậy, ngay cả ông cũng có, không tin ông cho xem nè….
Ông cũng vạch ra cho nó xem. Không ngờ nhìn thấy cô bé lại càng khóc to hơn:
- Úi giời, thế này thì con xin nghỉ ngay ông ơi…… không thì mọc hết sợi rồi nó lại mọc thêm cái cán chổi như của ông nữa thì chết con…. hu hu…..
**************
Không cho nói
Một buổi sáng, vị tiểu vương Ả rập thức giấc và cảm thấy bải hoải. Ngài nhận ra rằng sức lực của mình không còn cường tráng như xưa và bỗng thấy chán ngán hậu cung đầy cung tần mỹ nữ của mình. Nhìn anh hầu trẻ, tiểu vương nảy ra sáng kiến:
bạn có thể đọc thêm truyen nguoi lon tại đây
- Abdul, từ nay ta ban cho ngươi một ân huệ. Đó là, đêm nào ngươi cũng phải đứng trực bên ngoài phòng ngủ của ta. Khi nào ta kêu lên: “Trẫm khát!” và đi ra ngoài giả bộ tìm nước uống thì ngươi phải lẻn vào chiều chuộng cung phi trong bóng tối, để nàng tưởng ngươi là ta.
Một thời gian dài sau đó, mọi chuyện diễn ra như mong muốn của tiểu vương. Đêm nào ngài cũng kêu “Trẫm khát!” rồi lỉnh đi tìm chỗ ngủ, trong khi anh hầu trai tráng thay ngài làm công việc đầy lao lực.
Tới một sáng nọ, tiểu vương truyền gọi Abdul:
- Quân cẩu tặc! Ta sẽ phạt ngươi bằng trượng hình rồi đày ra sa mạc.
- Thưa vương công, con có tội tình gì đâu?
- Đồ ngu, tối qua vương phi ra ngoài tìm nước uống cho ta. Thế mà ngươi không nhận ra, cứ xông bừa vào, lại chẳng cho ta có lấy một cơ hội giải thích
***************
Ở Thiên Đường
Ở cổng thiên đường, Thánh Peter đang đứng gác bỗng thấy một anh miệng cười tủm tỉm, cứ đứng lần chần chưa muốn bước vào. Thánh liền hỏi:
- Này, vào thì vào đi! Tới đây rồi mà còn cười đểu ai đấy?
- Hí hí, con lên đây gần một giờ rồi mà mấy ông bác sĩ ở dưới kia vẫn còn đang hì hục mổ con.
****************
Đo tinh trùng
Một ông lão đi đến bệnh viện để bác sĩ đo số lượng tinh trùng. Bác sĩ đưa ông một cái chai nhỏ và dặn: “Ông mang chai này về nhà và ngày mai trở lại với mẫu thử tinh dịch”
Ngày hôm sau, ông lão 85 tuổi trở lại với cái chai trống không. Ngạc nhiên, bác sĩ hỏi: “Sau ông không mang mẫu thử đến đây?”
Ông lão trả lời: “Chuyện là như vậy nè bác sĩ. Đầu tiên, tôi thử bằng tay trái của mình, nhưng cũng ko được. Sau đó tôi lại dùng đến tay phải nhưng cũng ko khá hơn. Rồi tôi lại nhờ vợ tôi giúp đỡ. Bà ấy dùng tay phải lẫn tay trái cũng đều ko được gì. Đến nỗi bà ấy phải dùng miệng, nhưng mà ngay khi bà ấy gãy cả răng cũng ko có gì xảy ra. Thậm chí tôi còn nhờ bà hàng xóm kế bên sang giúp đỡ. Bà ấy cũng dùng cả hai tay, rồi đến kẹp giữa hai chân mà kết quả cũng vậy.
truyện 18+ cập nhật thường xuyên
Bác sĩ ngạc nhiên: “Ông nhờ cả hàng xóm nữa à?”
“UH, dù cho chúng tôi có cố gắng thế nào, tôi cũng ko mở được cái nút chai”
*************
Điên
Bác sĩ tâm lý lừng danh đến thăm khu điều dưỡng bệnh nhân tâm thần. Vào một phòng, ông ngẩng đầu lên và thấy trên trần có một người bệnh bám cả hai tay hai chân vào xà nhà.
Bác sĩ hỏi y tá trực phòng:
- Anh ta bị làm sao thế?
- Hắn bị bệnh hoang tưởng, tự coi mình là cái bóng đèn…
- Ừ! Tôi thấy rõ rồi… Nhưng phải có cách bắt hắn xuống, kẻo ngã bị thương thì rày rà to cho uy tín của bệnh viện ta.
- Vâng, nhưng hắn mà xuống thì gian phòng này sẽ tối ạ!

----------


## dung89

Cũng không bùn cười lắm  :Big Grin:

----------

